# What to mix lye and water in??



## Jen74 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have only made soap a couple times and both times used a glass bowl to put my water and Lye solution in.  I have read a few posts here that said it is dangerous to use glass? Does that mean just adding the lye to the water solution in a glass bowl is dangerous? What should I use if not glass? I make HP soap so when my lye and water solution cools down, I pour it into my oils in a stainless steal pot over the stove. I was not aware just having the lye and water in a glass bowl is dangerous? Any other suggestions what to use to mix the water and lye in?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, using glass can be dangerous as the lye eventually etches the glass and can cause it to crack or even explode.
Look for plastic container with a 2 or 5 on the bottom.
I use a 4 cup measuring cup from the dollar store.


----------



## MillyMelly (Jul 7, 2020)

I use plastic contaners with lids.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2020)

I mix mine in a Rubbermaid pitcher made of PP #5.

Never use glass, even if it's Pyrex. As Obsidian said, the danger is due to how lye solutions react with glass.....even tempered glass. The lye weakens/breaks it down slowly, but ever increasingly until it just can't handle it anymore and it breaks/shatters. It may or may not crack/shatter the first time (although it has for some), or even the first few months (although it has for some) or even the first few years (although it has for some). It's like playing Russian Roulette. You just never know when it's going to go kaboom.....which isn't very pretty when it's full of hot lye solution.

Here's a post that gives you plenty of food for though about why mixing lye in glass is not a good idea: *





						What do you use to mix your Lye and Water?
					

OH, I just thought of a question,  after melting my oil, I pour it into a glass measure cup, ( I've been making small batches and experimenting until I find something I like), as the contents in the pot are shallow, and I've had a few splashes on my face  with the stick blender. (on that note, I...



					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



*

IrishLass


----------



## Jen74 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I will not be using glass anymore!


----------



## Pyewacket (Jul 7, 2020)

OK I get not to use glass - but doesn't that get really hot when you add the lye?  I wouldn't feel safe having something get hot in plastic (especially when it's caustic).  Is a cheap stainless steel stock pot OK instead?


----------



## atiz (Jul 7, 2020)

Pyewacket said:


> OK I get not to use glass - but doesn't that get really hot when you add the lye?  I wouldn't feel safe having something get hot in plastic (especially when it's caustic).  Is a cheap stainless steel stock pot OK instead?


Stainless steel should be fine, but you have to make sure it is indeed that (and not aluminum, for instance).
But the 2 and 5 kind of plastic (HDPE and PP) are very heat-resistant, it will be fine with your lye water.


----------



## Pyewacket (Jul 7, 2020)

Trust me, I can tell the difference between aluminum and stainless steel. I would prefer the pot - for one thing the pot's got handles, LOL!

Thanks.


----------



## Cal43 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dollar tree has a jar with a lid. That’s the one I got. It is good to seal if you have to step away for a few minutes.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 8, 2020)

Pyewacket said:


> Trust me, I can tell the difference between aluminum and stainless steel. I would prefer the pot - for one thing the pot's got handles, LOL!
> 
> Thanks.


The thing with SS is that SS comes in different grades. The cheap stuff might rust. You don’t want that.

Plastic is good because you can see through it to see if it is all mixed. Plastic jugs with a 5 or 2 on the bottom can be bought with handles and a long pouring spout too.  The plastic with a 2 or 5 will withstand the heat of the lye.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 8, 2020)

The other issue with glass, as @DeeAnna pointed out in another recent post, is that it can shatter if dropped, knocked off the counter, etc. 

While it is possible that plastic could crack when knocked over, it generally does not. But even if it did, that's still a whole lot less dangerous than a big caustic lye spill + shards of broken glass.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 9, 2020)

This is what I use. They are inexpensive and can withstand a 275°F temperature, it may be higher, can't remember exactly. They are lab grade plastics. I have been using it for my lye mixture and for melting my oils. Never had a problem with warping, cracking, nothing. 



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDNS7Z2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ckWbFbRQ5GZDE


----------



## atiz (Jul 9, 2020)

Tbh I just use a little plastic jar that once I had some takeout in (it is #5 plastic). It also has a lid, which is nice. It's small, but I don't masterbatch so it works well. 
I wouldn't overthink this whole thing; you probably have some things already that you can use. Pitcher or funnel is nice, but not necessary.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 9, 2020)

penelopejane said:


> The thing with SS is that SS comes in different grades. The cheap stuff might rust. You don’t want that.
> 
> Plastic is good because you can see through it to see if it is all mixed. Plastic jugs with a 5 or 2 on the bottom can be bought with handles and a long pouring spout too.  The plastic with a 2 or 5 will withstand the heat of the lye.



I no longer recommend #2 Plastic.  I recently had a #2 container melt when I was making liquid soap (using KOH) - so now I suggest that #5, stainless steel or silicone works better.


----------



## Pyewacket (Jul 9, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> I no longer recommend #2 Plastic.  I recently had a #2 container melt when I was making liquid soap (using KOH) - so now I suggest that #5, stainless steel or silicone works better.



Ah, now silicon I would feel more comfortable with than plastic (however logical that may not be).

Is silicon safe for sodium hydroxide as well?  Though I can't recall seeing a silicon bowl, just molds.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 9, 2020)

Pyewacket said:


> Ah, now silicon I would feel more comfortable with than plastic (however logical that may not be).
> 
> Is silicon safe for sodium hydroxide as well?  Though I can't recall seeing a silicon bowl, just molds.



Yes, silicone is quite safe - I use it for both NaOH  and  KOH.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 9, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Squeeze-Silicone-Measuring-Stay-Cool/dp/B015CQZKHE/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=silicone+pitcher&qid=1594325931&sr=8-1


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 9, 2020)

#2 HDPE softens at 135* C and #5 PP softens at 165*C 








						Plastics identification code infographics
					

The Plastics Identification Code* identifies the type of plastic resin a product is made from. The code makes it easier for re-processors to identify and separ…




					www.slideshare.net
				




silicone is great and can generally withstand greater temps than PP but there are different grades and it is $$ and also is more flexible than a PP jug which might not be a great thing for moving NaOH around.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 9, 2020)

This one is good also:    https://www.amazon.com/Bel-Art-Poly...her+with+handle+for+lye&qid=1594326998&sr=8-1


----------



## Susie (Jul 9, 2020)

I use something like this that I purchased from a restaurant supply store:  https://smile.amazon.com/Winco-BAM-4-25-Bain-Maries-4-25-Quart/dp/B001E84EC2/ref=sr_1_6?crid=22G8DW80PAZ2G&dchild=1&keywords=bain+marie+stainless&qid=1594329542&sprefix=bain+marie,aps,175&sr=8-6

But I also use paint cups, #5 measuring cups purchased from a Kmart when they were going out of business, they came in a 3 pack with 1 cup, 2 cup, and 4 cup sizes.  I use whatever makes sense for the amount I am mixing.  I masterbatch when I am making lots of soap.


----------

